# Sweet Dee; the 6 month old with valve dysplasia. Help!!



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

hello, i need some wisdom or ideas or something!

Sweet Dee's vet bills are overwhelming! I am a student and I'm struggling to cover all of the vet bills (with all the blood work and medication needed to keep her comfortable). I just simply can't put her down while she is so happy, and has some time left, but i've borrowed from everyone that i can, and i just don't have the money in my bank account for the next round of blood work (to make sure the meds aren't doing more harm than good). For now, she has meds for about a week but I'm starting to get scared when i run COMPLETELY out of funds! She's so young and this is so rare for her age, it seems so unfair to put her down because she's such a good girl and she's doing so well. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? are there any help for people in my situation? The bills are about 250 dollars every 2 or 3 weeks, plus about 200 a month for her medication.

I made a commitment when i got her, and i'll do anything she needs, but i never forecasted this!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your still a student see if one of your local stores will let you do a car wash to raise money. Then gather up your friends and wash cars for donations.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ask your local pet stores if you can set up a small table to sell baked goods outside their front door on a weekend to raise money.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you spoken to your vet about your situation?
They will be the best ones to know about any programs or funds you could apply for, or perhaps a veterinary hospital or other organization that may be able to offer lower cost meds and tests considering the circumstances.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor thing...I feel so awful for you and Sweet Dee.

Maybe contact the local area Vizsla club to see about any type of fundraisers you can do. I'm sure they would be willing to help a fellow V owner.

I'm sure the Vet can work a payment plan out with you as well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you spoken to the breeder or looker at the contract you signed?
They maybe willing to give back at least some of the purchase price.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

As far as meds have you tried Costco? They're the cheapest for those without insurance, i.e. our four legged children. You can even get RXs there if you're not a member and just pay a tiny bit more. They have some prices online for meds.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> As far as meds have you tried Costco? They're the cheapest for those without insurance, i.e. our four legged children. You can even get RXs there if you're not a member and just pay a tiny bit more. They have some prices online for meds.



is this in the states? I live in Canada, and I have a membership, I've just never seen that! It would be amazing though, I'll look into it, Thanks!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Also, not sure what meds she is on, but you can also try contacting the pharmaceutical company. In many cases, they will help. Not familiar with Canadian stores, but here you can get a drug discount card for your pet at Walgreens and many common meds at Meijer stores are free of charge altogether.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

Emily1970 said:


> Also, not sure what meds she is on, but you can also try contacting the pharmaceutical company. In many cases, they will help. Not familiar with Canadian stores, but here you can get a drug discount card for your pet at Walgreens and many common meds at Meijer stores are free of charge altogether.



thats really interesting, I got the bottles in front of me. What would i say to the pharmaceutical companies?


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just explain that you can't afford the medicine and need help. Discount or free. Tell them your story. If they are human at all (though I do question the drug companies), it should pull at their heartstrings and they should help. The fact that you chose the harder route and want to give her a good life in the time she has left is reason enough. Not sure about TV up there, but here if you can't get resolution, you can go the publicity route and they hate bad publicity. I know that sounds ruthless, but it can get the job done. I would do whatever it takes for my pup.


----------

